# Haunt on Widow's Bluff 2007



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

We had 400 TOT's and at least that many adults this year. The weather was perfect, temps in the 50's and a very light wind. My only regret was not having time to get better pictures this year.

Link to pictures on my website:

http://www.widowsbluff.net/2007.html


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful all around


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looked like good pics to me, nice job!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very very nice! Love looking at your decorations.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

You have some cool stuff inside! I like it becasue you don't over-do it but have good attention to detail. great job!


----------

